# It Is Home!!!!!



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

The new 28RSDS in now tucked away in it's new parking place. Our 21RS was traded and I am sure it will bring a new Outbacker many years of enjoyment.

Towed with the Equalizer this morning.......

WOW.....What a difference. How did I ever live without it.

FYI the inside sticker lists Unloaded Weight at 6045lbs..........I am going to get it on the scale soon!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congratulations. Very nice upgrade!! Your family will love it.









Bill


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Tim, Congrats on the new TT!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the 28 footer....the bunks house will be your favorite (and the kids will like it too)

Did you leave a hidden message for the next owner to join us here?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations! It's always such a good feeling to get a new toy!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Toy, you will find much greater comfort with the family, adding the extra footage. I am sure some luck family will scap up your 21you left behind at the dealers.

Hope the weather lets you use it as soon as you take delivery.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Cool!! Enjoy









The Equal-i-zer is definitely a nice set up

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the ranks of a 28RSDS Outback.

Let the modding begin














See my gallery for ideas









May you have many family moments in it









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Tim








Now the fun will begin"Mods"

Don

P.S. We need pics


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback Tim....Now you get to do all the mods you did to the 21' all over again!!!!!!Lucky man!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

You brought home a new Outback today and you're on here?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go Tim.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback, Tim!









Nice upgrade!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

AWESOME RIG YOU GOT THERE!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice Tim, can't wait to tour 
your rig at the rally.

Have fun.
Wayne


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll bet it seems like the space is endless.....Congrats on the upgrade and making someone an Outback when the 21 is adopted


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We also picked up or new 28RSDS today. Along with the Equalizer how did we every live without.

Great Upgrade and we both will have a great 2006 camping!!!!!!

Congrats


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats! Another new club member! The most intelligent and best looking club of 28 owners. You'll have to change your signature.


----------

